# Possible sprained leg



## akatebris (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi all, I have just got 6 battery hens a couple of weeks ago. 2 weeks ago when I let them out one couldn't put any weight on her leg. She is unable to dig around for food and hasn't moved a lot for 2 weeks. She is drinking and eating. Is there anything I can do? Will be recover? We've checked her feet there isn't anything there. She can pull her leg up and grab with her foot but hasn't been weight baring for 2 weeks now. Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

See post #2 in this link:
http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/limping-orpington-12090/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree. You may want to confine her with food and water and see if things get better in 3-6 weeks. 6 for normal, but you should see some improvement in a few weeks.


----------



## akatebris (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you. I will isolate her and see how she gets on


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Leg injuries take time to heal.Limit their movement at first,maybe a week or two,then start exercising it a little at a time.Also,a baby aspirin will help with pain and swelling.I always gave my injured birds one in the morning and one at night.Good luck!!!


----------

